# God is NO respector of Persons



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I have heard it said, many times, in the most Haughty, High and Mighty Godlike and Godesslike people,that "the Bible teaches that" "God is NO respector of persons."

Well, the Bible doesn't really "teach" anything.

People,quoting the Bible, do the teaching.

After I read the Bible twice, I was struck with how many things I found in it that were totally contrary to what I had been told, "the Bible teaches."

For example, "God is NO repector of persons."

That is from the New Testament, and is a quotation from Saint Peter.

Well, I was quite surprised, when I read the Bible for myself, that there was at least one passage that metnioned God respecting a person.

I did a concordance search, and the first time God, Respect, and a Person is listed is when God respected Able for his offering but did not resect Cain for Cain's offering.

So, it appears that sometimes God respects people, and sometimes God does not respect people.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

There was only one time I ever heard, some TV evangelist said that God respects us all equally.

Instantly, the haughty quotations of Saint Peter I had heard over and over again, came to mind, and I could well imagined how some Bible quoters would have given that man a dose of Saint Peter.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Most Christians I know would probably say that we human beings, Christian, or non Christian,should respect all of our fellow human beings, including the wealthy and the poor.

Yet,in that concordance listing, I cam across one passage where God says not to respect the poor.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

The immediate, kneejerk, or tongue jerk, or fingers on the keyboard jerk reaction, would be to say, "helpless, you are taking what 'the Bible says,' out of context.

I would like to get some replies to this post, but I hope I won't get any "out of context" knee jerk reactions.

I hope that some of you would give what I have said above some thought.

I did this post, because, I was surprised to read scriptures saying that God did respect people, when virtually all I had ever heard was the quotation from Saint Peter, that "God is NO respector of persons."


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

17 Honor all people. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honor the king.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it's like this.. I took a drawing class in college. My instructor was no respecter of persons. He knows all of his students are equally capable of creating a decent work of art and that invitation to make art was extended to all. Some students were more skilled than others, but that did not matter to him. What mattered was the effort they put into making their work. I was one of the students with the advanced drawing skills. But, when it was time to do a project, I got lazy and made sloppy artwork. My work was better than others, but my instructor knew that I had not given my all. I had not put my heart into it and he did not respect the fact that I got lazy with it. 

In the same way, God is no respecter of persons, the gospel is extended to everyone. But, some people do bad things or they reject God. God loves everyone, but it doesn't mean He always respects their choices. God had given Cain the same opportunity as Able, but Cain's heart was not in the right place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Bible tells the story - we mess it up.


----------



## Held (Nov 3, 2016)

It's always the same with religious/spiritual teachings. Someone comes along and interprets it and suddenly his interpretation is the only valid one. I think there are many useful lessons in the Bible, but what Christian churches teach is very wrong and goes against the values of Christ.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't claim to be a bible scholar but in my own heart all I know and have ever believed is God = Love 
I don't believe in anything else no matter what anyone or anything says! Maybe too simplistic but there it is...


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

> Then Peter opened his mouth, and said, Of a truth I perceive that God is no respecter of persons: 35 *But in every nation he that fears him, and works righteousness, is accepted with him.* Acts 10:34-35


I don't know seems pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I am very glad that this thread has gotten such a good response.

And, in my use of the word, "context," above, I think it is a very valid word, and it's perfectly OK to use it, but sometimes, we hear a cliche word over and over again, until it becomes annoying, and we get tired of hearing it.

I'm glad no one claimed that I was taking the quotations of God respecting Able, or respecting His Chosen People "out of context."

Had misgivings about starting this thread, but now they are gone, and I'm very gratified by all the responses.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a link to the concordance page I did my study of God, Respect and People or Persons from.

You will have to scroll down to get to the words, Respect, Respecter, and Respecteth.

http://www.biblerick.com/r338.htm#r365

I had printed out the page and done a count of the total number of times those 3 words were used, but it accidently was left at a public library dupolicator, and put into recycling.

I've once again printed it out, and will do my count again, but if anyone here wants to do the counting before I do so, that's great.

I'd say probably more times than not, God is quoted as saying He does not respect people, but there are a significant number of times that God says that He does respect people.

As far as who God told not to respect the poor, and, to use one of my most dreaded and annoying word, the Context in which that was said, I will also post my findings here, but again, anyone who can do so before I am able, please do so.

I don't see that as an Absolute Command from God to anyone to not respect the poor, with no exceptions.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, fellow board members. I have gone thru those concordance listings about God, Respect and Persons and People.

The word Respect, is used 34 times.

Respected is used 1 time.

Respecter is used 1 time.

Respecteth is used 2 times.

Total of the above four words, 38 times.

I will read the passages that I find relevant, and the "contexts" in which those words are used, and post my findings here.

Again, thanks for the positive responses that I have gotten to this thread, so far.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to say that I have run into a snag on my Bible Study of God, Respect and People or Persons.

It's the Translation Demon.

Apparently all of Bible Rick's concordance listinings are from the King James version, and some of those verses that use the word, "respect" and it's variations do not use "respect," in the Revised Standard Version.

So, I'm going to have to do some more work on this project.

The only King James version I have is a "family" Bible, with a page for listing the names in the family geneology, very big and very thick, which will make it difficult to handle and turn the pages as I do my searches.

It was given to my parents by my paternal grandmother. While my mother generally didn't like the term, "religouos fanatic," she made an exception for this grandmother, saying with great emphasis that her mother in law was a "religious fanatic."

Before I could read, I would look at the paintings in this Bible, which to me, was a True Horror Book, with the most ghastly pictuers of tortures and mutilations.

It was extremely frightening to me, just like the skull and crossbones logos on cans of drain cleaner, and other caustic household cleaning chemicals.

And, some of the tortures and atrocities were not in the paintings, and I learned about only after I had learned to read.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

God is above people. Why should he respect them?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if this thread is worth my time or not.

I'm takin it slow, Lord don't you know as Neil Diamond sang it.

In my last posts, I was saying that in some passages from Bible Rick's concordance, different forms of the word, "respect" were not the same in the Revised Standard version, as in the King James Version, which I have confirmed by re-checking Rick's webpage.

With 34 uses of the word, "respect," that's an awful lot to compare the RSV and King James listings, so I will just dispense with the variations of "respect" that have only a few listings.

And, as I said, with my big, heavy, bulky KJV Bible, I don't relish the idea of checking all of them with Rick's concordance listing, although that is a future possibility.

I'm assuming that Rick's quotations are mostly accurate, although occasionally, anyone can make some typo errors.

And, if anyone else wants to work on this project, you are welcome to do so.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I will start out with the word, "respecter," the word which started this thread, and my studies.

Acts 10:34

Then Peter opened his mouth, and said, of a truth I perceive that God is no respecter of persons.

RSV:

And Peter opened his mouth and said: "Truly I perceive that God shows no partiality . . . "


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Now, the word, "respected," also only one listing in Rick's concordance.

Lamentations 4:16

The anger of the LORD hath divided them; he will no more regard them; they respected not the personsof the priests, they favoured not the elders.

RSV:

The LORD himself has scattered them, he will reard them no more; no honor was shown to the priests, no favor to the elders.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

"God is above people. Why should he respect them?"

is he ****

but not real anyway


----------



## swampert (Dec 9, 2016)

"God is above all people, why should he respect them?"
I don't understand how this is a valid argument, it isn't. 

Why should he respect them? Because the Father is a loving Father. If he created them to be slaves, why did he give them free will?

Peter came to understand God does not show favouritism like many of the Jews thought, they believed God loved the Jews more than the Gentiles. They also fabricated lots of stories such as the stopping of the sun, the great hailstone, to show God loved the Israelis and had no love for the enemy who was in this case the Amorites. But this idea was challenged by Saint Paul, saint Peter and, most importantly, Jesus Christ.

Jesus said that the Father will send rain on the just and unjust, he will make the sun rise and set on the good and the evil. 

Romans 2:9-11, Paul says God shows no favouritism.

The Father does not want us to show favouritism either. Read James 2:9 and 2:1-4, 8-9

You finished off your response by saying that God wasn't real. I thought here we are examining the attributes of God, and not the authenticity of his existence? Make sure you're in the correct thread.

You may see in the Old Testament there is a stark contrast between that God Yahweh and the Father of the New Testament; there is a great inconsistency indeed. Yahweh was a tribal God of Israel, his existence validating the Davidic Kingdom, using exaggerated hero stories for example in the same way many cultures do. If you want to find out more about this, I suggest looking into Marcionism. 

God bless all of you!


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

@helpless

RSV:

And Peter opened his mouth and said: "Truly I perceive that God shows no partiality . . . "

I tend to agree with this one. That Peter found Peter found God- partial. God doesn't judge on anything externally and shows no favoritism. He only looks at you're actions.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the posts, everybody, and I will continue this thread, when time permits it.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Now, to get to the 2 uses of the word, respeceth, from Rick's concordance, 

KJV

Job 37:24

Men do therefore fear him; he respecteth not any that are wise of heart.

RSV:

Therefore men fear him; he does not regard any who are wise in their own conceit.

Psalms 40:4:

KJV:

Blessed is the man that maketh the LORD his trust, and respecteth not the proud, nor such as turn aside to lies.

RSV: Blessed is the man who makes the Lord his trust, who does not turn to the proud, to those who go astray after false gods!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Now, we will get to the firsts 3 uses in the Bible of the word, "respect." In this case, it is 2 out of 3 that God does respect a person, or a people, and one case where He does not resect an individual person.

As usual, I will first give Rick's KJV quotation, followed by the RSV translation.

Genesis 4:4

KJV - And Abel, he also brought of the firstlings of his flock and of the fat thereof. And the LORD had respect unto Abel and to his offering.

RSV

and Abel brought of the firstlings of his flock and of their fat portions. And the LORD Had regard for Abel and his offering,

Genesis 4:5

KJV

But unto Cain and to his offering he had not resepect, And Cain was very wroth, and his countenance fell.

RSV

But for Cain and his offering he had no regard. So Cain was very angry , and his countenance fell.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Those last two quotations were about God respecting one individual person, and not resecting another individual person.

The next quotation is about God respecting a People.

Exodus 2:25

KJV

And God Looked upon the children of Israel, and God had respect unto them.

RSV

And God saw the people of Israel, and God knew their condition.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Continuing the word "respect."

Leviticus 19:15

KJV

Ye shall do no unrighteousness in judgment; thou shalt not respect the person of the poor, nor honour the person of the mighty/ but in righteousness shalt thou judge thy neighbor.

RSV

You shall do no injustice in judgment; you shall not be partial to the poor or defer to the great, but in righteousness shall you judge your neighbor.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Leviticus 26:9:

KJV

For I will have respect unto you, and make you fruitful, and multiply you, and establish my covenant with you.

RSV

And I will have regard for youand make you fruitful and multiply you, and will confirm my covenant
with you.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Numbers 16:15

KJV

And Moses was very wroth, and said unto the LORD, respect not thou their offering; I have not taken one *** from them, neither have I hurt one of them.

RSV

And Moses was very angry, and said to the LORD, "Do not respect their offering. I have not taken one *** from them, and I have not harmed one of them."


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Exactly the same as Recruitment consultant agent*

they don't do the job of the candidates or employers involved

so how can they understand anything at all???

Deity isn't a shepherd, or a sheep, or sheepdog, or fish,
dentist, windmill, flower

Neither is a politician. World full of redundancy. Rid 'em. and phones too. 
why speak with a person you can't see?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the post, twitchy666.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Deuteronomy 1:17

KJV

Ye shall not respect persons in judgement; but ye shall hear the small as well as the great; ye shall not be afraid of the face of man; for the judgment is God's; and the cause that is too hard for you, bring it unto me, and I will hear it.

RSV

You shall not be partial in judgment; you shall hear the small and the great alike; you shall not be afraid of the face of man, for the judgment is God's; and the case that is too hard for you, you shall bring to me, and I will hear it.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Deuteronomy 16:19

KJV

Thou shall not wrest judgment; thou shalt not respect persons, neither take a gift; for a gift doth blind the eyes of the wise, and pervert the words of the righteous.

RSV

You shall not pervert justice; you shall not show partiality/ and you shall not take a bribe, for a bribe blinds the eyes of the wise and subverts the cause of the righteous.


----------



## porter (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi helpless,

Have you considered two possible views? One being an absolute point of view from which God sees it, and one being a relative point of view from which man sees it. 

Here's another example of what could be considered a contradiction. 

Luk 1:5* There was in the days of Herod, the king of Judaea, a certain priest named Zacharias, of the course of Abia: and his wife was of the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elisabeth.*
Luk 1:6* And they were both righteous before God, walking in all the commandments and ordinances of the Lord blameless.*

Say's here Zacharias and his wife were both righteous. As opposed to:

Rom 3:10* As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one:*
Rom 3:11* There is none that understandeth, there is none that seeketh after God.

Say's here that no one is righteous. So which one is true? Both are true, because from mans RELATIVE point of view Zacharias and his wife truly were righteous compared to most or at least compared to the corrupt priests. But compared to God's ABSOLUTE point of view no one is righteous, not even Zacharias and his wife. 

Now try applying that to your original post and see if it changes anything.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

porter, many thanks for the post. I have been thinking about Absoluteness a good bit.

I suppose that some people might say that God Is No Respecter of Persons, and that is Absolute, with no exceptions.

I would these people, GENROPS.

It's an acronym, or an acrostic.

God
Is 
No 
Respecter
Of 
Persons

I have not really thought of this matter in terms of Contradiction, although I have often times heard people claim (probably absolutely) that there are no contradictions in the Bible.

I would view the matter of God respecting and/or not respecting People, or persons individually, or as a group, as Not absolute, and you might say, relative, on the part of God, rather than human beings, in that God sometimes respects people and sometimes God does not Respect people.

After I finish posting the rest of the relevant verses, I'll sum up things from my own relative point of view, (which I would also see as God's relative view, from the scripture quotations), and then make the arguments for the GINROPS.

Many thanks again for a very good post.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

2 Samuel 14:14

KJV

For we must needs die, and are as water spilt on the ground, which cannot be gathered up again; neither doth God respect any person; yet doth he devise means, that his banished be not expelled from him.

RSV

We must all die, we are like water spilt on the ground, which cannot be gathered up again; but God will not take away the life of him who devises means not to keep his banished one an outcast.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

1 Kings 8:28

KJV

Yet have thou respect unto the prayer of thy servant, and to his supplication, O LORD my God, to hearken unto the cry and to the prayer, which they servant prayeth before thee to day:

RSV

Yet have regard to the prayer of thy servant and to his supplication, O LORD my God, hearkening to the cry and to the prayer which thy servant prays before thee this day;


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

2 Kings 13:23

KJV

And the LORD was gracious unto them, and had compassion on them, and had respect unto them, because of his covenant with Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, and would not destroy them, neither cast he them from his presence as yet.

RSV

But the LORD was gracious to them and had compassion on them, and he turned toward them, because of his covenant with Abraham, Issac, and Jacob, and would not destroy them; nor has he cast them from his presence until now.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I would say that so far into my studies, that the word, "respect" is not used as many times in the RSV as in the KJV, the RSV translators using "regard," in place of "respect."


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Half the world's population is living in extreme poverty and hundreds millions of poeple/kids are in everyday hunger, with no food and water, the diseases and all of the other things are facts.

Now what do these facts say about a 'benevolent' God ?


----------



## porter (Jan 22, 2016)

helpless said:


> I have not really thought of this matter in terms of Contradiction, although I have often times heard people claim (probably absolutely) that there are no contradictions in the Bible.


Thanks for clarifying that. I re-read your OP and everything else in this thread and I think I know where your coming from now.

I have to agree with your statement where you said that the bible doesn't teach, but that people do. I would also add that they not only teach, but quite often they teach contrary to what the _Spirit_ teaches. Obviously the bible itself being an inanimate object cannot teach anything, so it takes the Spirit of God to teach us what it means.

You know, the more you study the bible (as the Spirit leads you) for yourself the more you will realize how quite often our religious leaders and teachers will contradict it.

If your really interested in knowing more about what the Spirit teaches verses what the religious leaders of today teach, check this site out.

https://bible-truths.com

I think you might like the way the writer (L. Ray Smith) teaches sound doctrine while 'exposing those who contradict', namely the religious leaders, teachers, preachers, priests and pastors of our day.

Tell me what you think and feel free to pm me anytime. 

Peace and thanks for sharing this study of your topic.


----------



## porter (Jan 22, 2016)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Half the world's population is living in extreme poverty and hundreds millions of poeple/kids are in everyday hunger, with no food and water, the diseases and all of the other things are facts.
> 
> Now what do these facts say about a 'benevolent' God ?


This may or may not be of any consolation to you, but we are assured that someday none of the horrible things we experience that exist today are permanent, and that God will make it better.

Isa 25:8* He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off *ALL FACES*; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.*

Rev_21:4* And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

Having had my mother murdered when I was a child, the words above spoken to me by my grandmother always seemed to give me peace and assurance.

God created evil (Isa_45:7*)and It's only for a little while that God gives us "an experience of evil" (Ecc_1:13 ) and it truly is for a benevolent purpose. Or else what's the point in an all knowing God to have created us only to make us suffer with nothing to show for it?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I posted a thread maybe a couple weeks ago about how frustrating it is this Spiritual subform is just used for attacking religion and is no different then the Atheist and Agnostic subform and the Religion vs Atheism debate forum.

Is the OP really trying to grow in faith, or is the OP just attacking religion for the sake of attacking it?

Are other posters in this thread trying to seriously grow in faith, or are they just attacking religion for the sake of attacking it?


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for*



porter said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I re-read your OP and everything else in this thread and I think I know where your coming from now.
> 
> I have to agree with your statement where you said that the bible doesn't teach, but that people do. I would also add that they not only teach, but quite often they teach contrary to what the _Spirit_ teaches. Obviously the bible itself being an inanimate object cannot teach anything, so it takes the Spirit of God to teach us what it means.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a good post. I have checked out the bible-truths link, and plan to check it more in the future.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

porter said:


> This may or may not be of any consolation to you, but we are assured that someday none of the horrible things we experience that exist today are permanent, and that God will make it better.
> 
> Isa 25:8* He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off *ALL FACES*; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.*
> 
> ...


porter, it's good that your grandmother could give you peace and assurance with such a horrible thing happening in your life.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the Post*



wmu'14 said:


> I posted a thread maybe a couple weeks ago about how frustrating it is this Spiritual subform is just used for attacking religion and is no different then the Atheist and Agnostic subform and the Religion vs Atheism debate forum.
> 
> Is the OP really trying to grow in faith, or is the OP just attacking religion for the sake of attacking it?
> 
> Are other posters in this thread trying to seriously grow in faith, or are they just attacking religion for the sake of attacking it?


Thanks for the post, wmu'14.

If I can grow in faith, that would be a good thing.

In starting this thread, I am not trying to attack religion, or the dogmatic people who quote certain Bible verses.

I am trying to share what I have learned from reading the entire Bible all the way thru, from twice.

In showing that there are verses in the Bible that say that God respected a person, or a group of people, some people who have only heard the quotation "God is NO respecter of persons," might grow in their own faith, and find comfort in knowing that sometimes God might respect them, and other people.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

2 Chronicles 6:19

KJV

Have respect therefore to the prayer of thy servant, and to his supplication, O LORD my God, to hearken unto the cry and the prayer which thy servant prayeth before thee:

RSV

Yet have regard to the prayer of thy servant and to his supplication, O LORD my God, hearkening to the cry and to the prayer which they servant prays before thee;


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

2 Chronicles 19:7

KJV

Wherefore now let the fear of the LORDbe upon you; take heed and do it; for there is no iniquity with the LORD our God, nor respect of persons, not taking of gifts.

RSV

Now then, let the fear of the LORD be upon you; take heed what you do, for there is no perversion of justice with the LORD our God, or partiality, or taking bribes.


----------



## gregk (Dec 17, 2016)

I like your idea that people do the teaching not the bible, and I think it may have something to do with the no respector of person idea. I think it is similar to how jesus says, "Deny Yourself". There are two different interpretations of 'persons/yourself'. One interpretation includes everything you've done, said and own. It also includes how you and others judge that stuff. This person is a mangled always moving target sometimes cool sometimes not depending on the fad of the day. This person God does not repect and you should really not put too much weight on. 
The other person is much harder to explain but it is the consciousness that knows you exist. This person doesn't change. This person is like the base model of you that is responsible for decisions but is neither good nor bad. This is the person that God loves and respects. 
I think this understanding of 'who we are' actually helps clear up a lot of those controversies where the bible says to supposedly opposite things. It has also helped me like crazy in moving my life forward.
Thanks for the interesting thoughts!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

porter said:


> This may or may not be of any consolation to you, but we are assured that someday none of the horrible things we experience that exist today are permanent, and that God will make it better.
> 
> Isa 25:8* He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off *ALL FACES*; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.*
> 
> ...


Well, I used to think that torture and suffering were for a benevolent purpose too, carrying your cross and all that so that you end up in heaven, I believed that for years and all Christians I talked too reinforced that idea. But in the end no one came back from heaven to tell us: hey guys, heaven really exist and you really end up here if you carry that cross. So we have no real proof of heaven.

In judging how benevolent a God is I now prefer to use the obvious real life undeniable facts (hunger, diseases etc), rather than what that God tells us to think of him. So facts vs words/promises of heaven.

Someone here is saying that we prefer to attack a religion rather than to grow in faith. For me religion brought much suffering, it is only when I let it go that I felt truly free, with the power to choose my own fate, liberated from the fear that I will burn in flames for eternity if I don't obey what a God wants me to obey, so yeah, I will debate those things, although some may see them as an attack. Sure, at the extreme, you can attack an idea, a concept, but not the person, some don't make that distinction. But that doesn't mean that I will not try to be a better person, to strive to show empathy, to not hurt the ones around me. I will not use the word faith, faith to me is believing without proof so I really don't like that concept.

Hope no one is offended or taking it personally, although taking about religion is like walking on a landmine, one misused word, along with some interpretation from the reader and you can seem very mean and disrespectful of someone else's beliefs.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

The word respect is used five times in the Psalms.

Pslams 74:20:

KJV

Have respect unto the covenant; for the dark places of the earth are full of the habitations of cruelty.

RSV:

Have regard for thy covenant; for the dark places of the land are full of the habitations of violence.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Psalms 119: 6

KJV

Then shall I not be ashamed; when I have respect unto all thy commandments.

RSV

Then I shall not be put to shame; having my eyes fixed on all they commandments.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Psalms 119: 15

KJV

I will meditate in thy precepts; and have respect unto thy ways.

RSV

I will meditate on thy precepts, and fix my eyes on thy ways.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Psalms 119:17

KJV

Hold thou me up, and I shall be safe; and I will have respect unto thy statutes continually.

RSV

Hold me up, that I may be safe and have regard for thy statutes continually!


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Psalms 138:6

JKV

Though the LORD be high, yet hath he respect unto the lowly; but the proud he knoweth afar off.

RSV

For the LORD is high, he regards the lowly; but the haughty he knows from afar.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Rick's concordance has two listings for the word respect in the book of Proverbs.

Proverbs 24:23

KJV

These things also belong to the wise. It is not good to have respect of persons in judgement.

RSV

These are also sayings ofthe wise, Partiality in judging is not good.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Proberbs 28:21

KJV

To have respect of persons is not good; for for a piece of bread that man will transgress.

RSV

To show partiality is not good; but for a piece of bread a man will do wrong.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Ricks concordance has three KJV listings for respect in the book of Issiah

Issaiah 17:7

KJV

At that day shall a man look to his Maker, and his eyes shall have respect to the Holy One of Israel.

RSV

In that day men will regard their Maker, and their eyes will look to the Holy One of Israel.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Isaiah 17:8

KJV

And he shall not look to the altars, the work of his hands, neither shall respect that which his fingers have made, either the groves, or the images.

RSV

They will not have regard for the altars, the work of their hands, and they will not look to what their own fingers have made, either the Ashe'rim or the altars of incense.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Isaiah 22:11

KJV

Ye made also a ditch between the two walls for the water ofthe old pool; but ye have not looked unto the maker thereof, neither had respect unto him that fashioned it long ago.

RSV

You made a reservoir between the two walls forthe water ofthe old pool. But you did not look to him who did it, or have regard for him who planned it long ago.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Romans 2:11

KJV

For there is no respect of persons with God.

RSV

For God shows no partiality.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

2 Corinthians 3:10

KJV

For even that which was made glorious had no glory in this respect, by reason of the flory that excelleth.

RSV

Indeed, in this case, that what once had splendor has come to have no splendor at all, because of the splendor that surpasses it.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Ephesians 6:9

KJV

And, ye masters, do the same things unto them, forbearing threatening; knowing that your Master also is in heaven; neither is there respect of persons with him.

RSV

Masters do the same to them, and forbear threatening, knowing that he is who is both their Master and yours is in heaven and that there is no partiality with him.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Philippians 4:11

KJV

Not that I speak in respect of want; for I have learned, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content.

RSV

Not that I complain of want; for I have learned, in whatever state I am, to be content.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Colossians 2:16

KJV

Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink,or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon,or of the sabbath days; 

RSV

Therefore let no one pass judgement on you in questions of food and drink or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a sabbath.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Colossians 3:25

KJV

But he that doeth wrong shall receive for the wrong which he had done; and there is no respect of persons.

RSV

For the wrongdoer will be paid back for the wrong he has done, and there is no partiality.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

Hebrews 11:26

KJV

Esteeming the reproach of Christ greater riches than the treasures in Egypt; for he had respect unto the recompence of the reward.

RSV

He considered abuse suffered for the Christ greater wealth than the treasures of Egypt, for he looked to the reward.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

helpless said:


> Colossians 3:25
> 
> KJV
> 
> ...


I think the word "respect" is used in subtly different ways in the bible.

In the passage you quoted the word respect is meant is favoritism, preference, or partiality, as the RSV uses.

He's not saying there is no respect for anyone who has sinned, he is saying the the wrongdoer will be punished regardless of who he or she is, irrespective of who he/she is

There is no respect of persons in this verse means (according to RSV) that who the person is will not be considered, that the punishment will occur irrespectively (without respect, regard) to who the person is.

The word respect is being used in a different way then we would normally use it in modern times.

The point is God will bless those who have faith and good works and condemn the evil regardless of who that person is.

Thus we are all equal in the eyes of our God and He just wants us to treat others as we would want to be treated and have faith in His plans.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

BeHereNow, thanks for a a very good post.


I have wondered about "respect" having different meanings, and possibly at the time the scriptures were written, that that word might not have meant what we present day English speaking people would take it to mean.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

James 2:1

KJV

My brethren, have not the faith of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Lord of glory, with respect of persons.

RSV

My brethren, show no partiality as you hold the faith of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Lord of glory.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

James 2:3

KJV

And ye have respect to him that weareth the gay clothing, and say unto him, sit thou here in a good place; and say to the poor, stand thou there, or sit here under my footstool.

RSV

and you pay attention to the one who wears the clothing and say, "Have a seat here, please," while you say to the poor man, "Stand there," or, "Sit at my feet,"


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

James 2:9

KJV

But if ye have respect to persons, ye commit sin, and are convinced of the law as transgressors.

RSV

But if you show partiality, you commit sin,and are convicted by the law as transgressors.


----------



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

1 Peter 1:17

KJV

And if ye call on the Father, who without respect of persons judgeth according to every man's work, pass the time of your sojourning here in fear:

RSV

And if you invoke as Father him who judges each one impartially according to his deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile.


----------



## NJB (Jul 14, 2021)

helpless said:


> Romans 2:11
> 
> KJV
> 
> ...


If naught the creation to teach then who 
If not from the creator to creation 
Then who is to feed 
If we are naught the fruit 
Then we are not the labor in which we speak


----------

